# Are eggs ok



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Here are eggs I found and think they are developing any advice please


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Yea they look pretty good. Don't let them dry out. Alot of people usually take and separate they tads into plastic containers with leaf litter or like java moss in the water.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

When? Do I seperate please


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

separate after they emerge from the egg. Congrats!!!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

does the moss have to be Java moss???


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

No, you don't need java moss. I usually just leave them in the tank until they hatch. If you take them out, keep them moist/ hydrated but not in standing water because they can get moldy. You don't need to separate them until they hatch into swimming tadpoles. 
They look to be developing so far, good luck.
Bryan


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Today's pic


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Separation of the tads and raising them outside of the tank will help guarantee the overall health with making sure they get good nutrition, so they will be strong froglets.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like you have 8 good eggs. What kind of frog are they from? In about 10-14 days the tads will break their egg and go from a C shape to an I shape. Thats when you know they are ready to go into their respective homes. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies
They are leucomelas


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Another pic today


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

They also look very small
Is this normal


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Hard to say what you mean by very small without anything next to them as a size reference, but they look like they're normal and developing fine to me.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Phew thanks


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Another pic tonight


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

VisionVoid said:


> Hard to say what you mean by very small without anything next to them as a size reference, but they look like they're normal and developing fine to me.


Today's picture


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations! They look to be fine.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> Congratulations! They look to be fine.


THANKYOU
IV seen them move today
All seem okay
And also I just found another 11 eggs this afternoon that were not there this morning


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

What is ideal to feed tadpoles on please
And when do I pull the new batch from the hut


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

I use a combo of zoomed tadpole/frog bites and HBH tadpole bites. You can pull the eggs anytime. Just be careful when pulling eggs. If you keep pulling them, you will end up with too many little mouths to feed and not enough new homes for them all. Its fun to watch them grow but not fun when you have to take care of 20 froglets. Just some friendly advice


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

toadlicker00 said:


> I use a combo of zoomed tadpole/frog bites and HBH tadpole bites. You can pull the eggs anytime. Just be careful when pulling eggs. If you keep pulling them, you will end up with too many little mouths to feed and not enough new homes for them all. Its fun to watch them grow but not fun when you have to take care of 20 froglets. Just some friendly advice


This is the pic today of developing tads and also the new eggs


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Cookie said:


> This is the pic today of developing tads and also the new eggs


Tads today


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Cookie said:


> What is ideal to feed tadpoles on please
> And when do I pull the new batch from the hut


West mids says here? so not so far huh?
you can pull from the first night mate,if they have been fertilized (which they obviously have),then incubation is fairly straight forward providing you don't flood them or second don't let them dry out. A dead simple tuppa will do the job,lid just placed on water in the bottom to provide humidity,A BRIEF spray once a day. Eggs repeatedly going mouldy might point ot other issues,or one could try an Alder(NOT ELDER) cone tea,natural fungicide/bacteriacide,free ,grows on our riverbanks
Tad food here,try this
cycloops-eeze
new life specturm phib formula pellets
tetra prochips,both types start on green top
oh and I also do native wild grub,once they get to the stage of hunting.
Native oak leaves cool for cover and something to graze on
native duck weed,they'll munch that too.
Feed very sparingly from the off,watch the water surface,if you see a film,you have overfed,watch carefully,maybe change the water. Look at tads back end,you can see if he's hungry or full,by the angle the body joins the tail 

Twenty leuc tads are easy to feed if you did the graft if not,don't pull more now,let them get on with it.

What the earlier post eluded too is this,you have to take responsibitilty to feed these guys twenty leucs will be easy to feed if you have the food already cultured,those will be springtails,baby iso that you seeded the grow out with and mels to start. Be very aware of where this goes, twenty = at least 4 rearing tubs/vivs . Don't forget dusted mels from the off,leucs are capable,but might make a mess of strikes in the first few days,but they still get some vits until they work it out. they also are familiure with their new food,from the get go

Bro I'm not trying to stop your joy,I'm making you aware,if you did the graft ie you have multiples of the feeders,ok serious multiples and you have nailed all that it's a walk in the park!! But if you haven't stop and play catch up. The worst thing a guy can do here in blighty is not have enough food(hmm maybe that shouldn't have blighty in it)

For a new guy nailing his first kids,it's all joy and bro I'm stoked for you,genuinely stoked. BUT most of,hard to say this ,but most of our native suppliers,will not get you out of that space ,which is between a rock and a hard place,if you don't have enough grub on the go now. We have too many folks trying to unload tiny things here,so don't get caught. You have to be able to feed what you breed,it's a given and a duty of care.

Mate that's the harsh warning,I don't want it to be harsh I just love these guys so with that comes passion and I pretty much spend ages trying to help the new guy here get off to a flier. So I'm thrilled to have another breeder feeling his way,it's soo cool all this. I wish you all the luck I can give!! But, if I didn't warn you of what can/could come I' d be doing you a diservice and your kids. 

No one spelled this out to me, which is why I'm doing this now.I was fortunate,somehow I worked it out, started so bloody slow folks here started the hobby and left the hobby before we got a frog.

You have fertile eggs mate,I'm sure they will hatch,and i'm stoked for you,utterly!!!!! 



You are about to see some of the coolest most amazing things that happen on our planet.Trust me here,baby luecs are just drop dead gorgeous. But they eat,no one prepares for this,oh sure I can give you frogs that eat more,but that isn't the point of this post,I just want you aware of what comes next,please prepare and think on this;what happens when I have 20 at 6months? just please don't unload after a couple of weeks,because you can't feed. Way too many do this,sure i know it makes the pennies up,but frogging isn't about that it's about joy and wonderment.

Commit to a frog love them for who they are,breed what you can cope with,don't go further,just be grateful you saw one of the most wonderful miracles nature has to offer us. 

Sure it would be easier to just say grats buddy,that's all I want to do really,I'd be like the others and nowt would be said. But the big picture of just what one breeds,is very important. We have to keep them going,we just can't have morphs or god forbid species being lost from out hobby,by the same token doing one's bit has to be qualified by the above implications.

Holy crap I hope I got that right for you mate,all of it comes from my hopes for you and our hobby,not just brit but yank euro all of it. We need a form of sustainablitly,frankly our track record is not great. Ok it's bloody awful folks think on the next new thang,not by god look at this how lucky am I,yup it's only a leuc how special is that,WOW. Hmm sod not having hope.

Good luck bro, breed them strong, sell them big, pass to the next what you want to buy.

For some nagging reason I have Paul springing to mind?,if you have had a chat here my apologies this surmon is already done,but hey first leucs

rock and bloody roll
just how cool is that

seeya

Stu
PS
Ok after trying for yonks to get that right some one tell me there is a west mids in America  LMAO


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

stu&shaz said:


> West mids says here? so not so far huh?
> you can pull from the first night mate,if they have been fertilized (which they obviously have),then incubation is fairly straight forward providing you don't flood them or second don't let them dry out. A dead simple tuppa will do the job,lid just placed on water in the bottom to provide humidity,A BRIEF spray once a day. Eggs repeatedly going mouldy might point ot other issues,or one could try an Alder(NOT ELDER) cone tea,natural fungicide/bacteriacide,free ,grows on our riverbanks
> Tad food here,try this
> cycloops-eeze
> ...



Thanks for the reply
I have taken on oars everything you said.
For your reassurance I cultures own flies.
I also have a spare Vic set up where the eggs are kept 70 degree.
I'm starting springtails cultures now ready for the babies.
I don't expect all to survive(sensibly) but can house them if they do. 
Thanks for the wake up call it's much appreciated as yes I am novice. 
I also have a great pet shop who can get me any food I need. 
I'll add a pic of smaller Viv.
Speak again I hope
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Dawn,sorry for getting your gender wrong mate (i'm sure I know another cookie here). Kiddo I always thought I'd not get many survive from a clutch,I failed to mention that,but we often rear the whole lot and this was what could have caught us out. I just didn't see high livability being possible,when we started ,but it definitely is if one is lucky. Mate get more than one springtail culture running ,if you ever get mites a culture can go down very quickly. As good as your shop might be,supplies vary. Most places in England don't actually culture them selves,but buy in from Europe,so I've seen many suddenly struggle,when a supply,dries up. I would also include other feeders in the adults diet,they love springtails too. I hope I didn't come over harsh mate,It wasn't my intention,it's just so easy to not be ready with enough food,when you have your first little ones. Dawn i'm incredibly passionate about these frogs,I so want you to see what we have and succeed,I figured if I laid the food out for you now you have about 3 months to be ready.

Just the best of luck kiddo,shout if you need a hand

best

Stu


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

stu&shaz said:


> Hey Dawn,sorry for getting your gender wrong mate (i'm sure I know another cookie here). Kiddo I always thought I'd not get many survive from a clutch,I failed to mention that,but we often rear the whole lot and this was what could have caught us out. I just didn't see high livability being possible,when we started ,but it definitely is if one is lucky. Mate get more than one springtail culture running ,if you ever get mites a culture can go down very quickly. As good as your shop might be,supplies vary. Most places in England don't actually culture them selves,but buy in from Europe,so I've seen many suddenly struggle,when a supply,dries up. I would also include other feeders in the adults diet,they love springtails too. I hope I didn't come over harsh mate,It wasn't my intention,it's just so easy to not be ready with enough food,when you have your first little ones. Dawn i'm incredibly passionate about these frogs,I so want you to see what we have and succeed,I figured if I laid the food out for you now you have about 3 months to be ready.
> 
> Just the best of luck kiddo,shout if you need a hand
> 
> ...


Stu, no worries you didn't come over too harseh at all, I'm glad you pointed this food issue out. I will definitely get at least 5 springtails going. How do you culture yours? 
I'm very excited about it all and have really looked after the adults and intend to care for these as best I can too. 
Can I also ask where do you get your tadpole food? And type.
Everywhere I go they don't stock it.
All advice greatly received.Thanks
Dawn


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Cookie said:


> Stu, no worries you didn't come over too harseh at all, I'm glad you pointed this food issue out. I will definitely get at least 5 springtails going. How do you culture yours?
> I'm very excited about it all and have really looked after the adults and intend to care for these as best I can too.
> Can I also ask where do you get your tadpole food? And type.
> Everywhere I go they don't stock it.
> ...


Dawn let me say this,I don't know how far you are from us,but you are welcome to visit Shaz and I if you would like to see some frogs,plus I can steer you through just how we culture,as well.

We use the charcoal method mate.and at this time feed with yeast(allinsons bread yeastyellow pot,Tesco) plus we add some grated cuttle fish bone,for Ca. Dawn I have always used sealed containers,but the guys here have found some filters,they use as vents. A friend here sourced me some. The problem with vents,is mites can get in,but our American mates found using some 3 micro filters allowed air exchange,preventing CO2 build up,but these are too small for the mites to gain access. My mate sourced some filters they use for orchid culture,2micron. I've only been using these for a couple of months,but I'm really pleased with them...a link:

ORCHID FLASKS FILTERS 0.2 µm PORE PACK OF 20 SELF ADHESIVE AUTOCLAVABLE | eBay

charcoal is plain lumpwood,NOT EASY LIGHTING...NOT BRIQUETTES!! You might find more info in our room thread,which will also tell you a bit about us and our frogs too I guess:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61018-da-dart-room-slow-thread.html

The New life spectum phib formual and cycloops-EEZE will have come from the internet somewhere mate,but it's a while since I have bought any of both,it goes a long way!!

The tetra prochips,both the plant based protein source and animal(green and red tops,respectively you should be able to get from any good aquarium shop,try Maidenhead aquatics. Start on the green top again TINY amounts and watch the water quality,it's important not to overfed which will foul the water.

Alder cones for Tea collected along river banks usually Alder grows here. Make sure no one is spraying anywhere near where you harvest from. Boil a good couple of handfuls in some frog safe water.let cool. Strain liquid off. It is quite strong so only a few drops are needed per tad glass. The water should look very pale brown.

Dawn grab a good turkey baster,this will be great for sucking out the tad waste as it builds up,allowing you to do partial water changes,as required.
Start tad in only a couple of cms of water, once he is swimming well,slowly increase the water level.

Don't feed tad first couple of days,he is feeding on the remaining yolk for a while,plus the oak leaf will develop a film he can graze on if needed. His shape will help tell you if his tummy is empty. Set the glasses a few says before they are needed ,so fairly soon.

I hope this helps mate,i get our glasses from Tesco,value range,4 for £1 or there abouts.

Ha we are just morphing the last of our leucs for the moment now,mate they are fabulous,your excitement for this will never wain mate. It just never gets boring watching these guys colour grow legs and turn into tiny replicas of their parents.

Here's a teaser for a few months time and the second pic shows a ball park for water colour



















good luck

Stu


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2014)

Stu
Ahhh thanks for all that info my brain is full (haha)
We would love to come and see your set up with morphing frogs and talk about cultures etc.
We are free next weekend possibly Sunday ?
Would that be possible?
I'm very eager to learn from you both.
I'm also a bit scarred that I'm going to do it wrong. 
Thanks again for your help
Dawn


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Cookie said:


> Stu
> Ahhh thanks for all that info my brain is full (haha)
> We would love to come and see your set up with morphing frogs and talk about cultures etc.
> We are free next weekend possibly Sunday ?
> ...


 Maybe sat afternoon mate,I work all day sunday's and sat mornings,I care for someone else kiddo,so work funny hours,well not funny,but hey.

Dawn we all make mistakes, our best is all we can do,don't ever be disappointed,if things don't work out. First clutches don't always work and maybe that's just nature,not always us at fault. We are only 3 1/2 years, so be aware of how deep some guys here are with their knowledge. But sure come see. It's a shame most of our tads are almost done. I only set a few of each,well you know why now But seeing why will mean more. sure we have a few frogs and with that comes scale to the food operation.

Oh mate tell me if I overload you when you're here,but, I promise your head will be full when it leaves

Stu


----------

